# Food Safety News - 12/07/2020 R-CALF would like to keep USDA from thinking about RFID traceability tags



## daveomak.fs (Dec 7, 2020)

*R-CALF would like to keep USDA from thinking about RFID traceability tags*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 07, 2020 12:05 am Where is the nation’s cattle herd is a question that could have traceability ramifications for food safety, or maybe more commonly for tracking dreaded animal diseases. The USDA’s Animal Plant and Health Inspection Service (APHIS) has picked at the issue for some time. In 2013, its final rule on “Traceability of Livestock Moving Interstate” came up... Continue Reading


*‘Flexitarians’ drive meat-vegetable hybrids toward more marketshare*
By Cookson Beecher on Dec 07, 2020 12:03 am Analysis Have you ever eaten a dinosaur before? Turns out that a lot of kids, and adults, have thanks to Perdue Farm’s “Chicken Plus” nuggets that are shaped like dinosaurs. But more notable than their shape is what’s inside. Each one of these “tiny giants” is made from a 50/50 blend of chicken and vegetables... Continue Reading


*Frito-Lay receives warning from FDA after mislabeled potato chips recalled*
By News Desk on Dec 07, 2020 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

